# Meditation



## SSMTB (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello! Been reading these forums for a few years but just signed up.

Recently my employer has started a weekly meditation class.  I was slightly surprised at the low turn out but have been enjoying the class espically after reading up on meditation for the past year.  

Does anyone here believe it could be a useful tool with the prevalence of compassion fatigue stress and burnout that I have witnessed in our field.


----------



## NPO (Mar 9, 2018)

SSMTB said:


> Hello! Been reading these forums for a few years but just signed up.
> 
> Recently my employer has started a weekly meditation class.  I was slightly surprised at the low turn out but have been enjoying the class espically after reading up on meditation for the past year.
> 
> Does anyone here believe it could be a useful tool with the prevalence of compassion fatigue stress and burnout that I have witnessed in our field.


I don't personally do meditation, but I could see it's benefit and I'd give it a try if it was offered.
But like you said, participation among most Em's providers will be hard to get.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 9, 2018)

Anything that someone finds relaxing would be beneficial I imagine. I'd prefer to meditate behind a gun or a fishing pole, but that's just me.


----------



## Peak (Mar 9, 2018)

I think that being able to take a break from what you are doing and clear your mind is always going to beneficial, but meditation might not be what works best for everyone. 

At the hospital we have a relaxation lounge with massage chairs, aromatherapy, and all kinds of other "wellness" things as well as scheduling yoga, mediation, and "mindfulness" classes (quotes for the purpose of I'm not really sure what they do, not sarcasm). I prefer to go up and sit on the helipad and just chill out, but everyone has their own flavor. Most of our staff don't participate any anything of the sort though.

In the field we have mandatory down time. The kids have an hour of quiet time every day. They can nap, read, draw, or whatever else they want but they have to be quiet and safe. Staff can do whatever they want, there is a mandatory no-electronics for everyone rule though. Since most of our medics like to read and it's low risk I usually go for a run, if the weather is bad I will just read a book. If we have new medical staff I refuse to teach them or allow them to do medical things during down time, it is a stressful enough anyway and they need time to get perspective. If it wasn't mandatory I doubt we would have buy in from the staff.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 12, 2018)

Meditation focuses the mind and helps to train it.  I need to start doing that myself, along with yoga.  Men tend to be the least limber of the sexes as I was told by a female RPT whom I've known for 20-30 years.  And I believe her. But anyway, in my region the EMS workload is so busy that I am doing good working out by doing light weights and bodyweight exercises to fight off disability.  Let alone meditate and do yoga.  But I really need to start.  

I've just finished my last section of exercises before I start back in order when I was toned for a post move to where I'm whiting this now.  If I have tonight or tomorrow I'm going to try to start meditating/yoga/stretching/etc.

We focus on our career by education and continuing education.  We all need to focus on our job by getting healthy/staying healthy.


----------



## SSMTB (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you for the replies, I think we all agree that taking down time and the ability to focus the mind on something else is an important skills to have in your toolbox.  Hopefully more people are able to discover what helps them keep back stress in the work place .


----------



## LadyMilitaryMedic (Apr 11, 2018)

My work doesn't have a meditation class but they do offer yoga at the fitness center and while I haven't been to a class here yet, I do really enjoy yoga which I suspect is in the same lines. Stretching, relaxing muscles and joints, quietly reflecting on the day or saying a silent prayer, listening to peaceful music. I also do the same reflection/praying while running which is relaxing in a exhausting way lol but still very therapeutic.


----------



## Emily Starton (Jun 23, 2018)

I would say that meditation is good for your mind as well for your body to relax


----------



## NPO (Jun 23, 2018)

My employer just formed a Fatigue Management Committee. They have so far reversed their "No sleeping on duty" policy to now encourage safety naps once daily duties are competed. They also purchased additional weights to add to each gym at the stations, and are looking into adding a 1 hour mandatory down time every day that the crew can use for rest, food, working out, relaxing, etc...


----------



## inthefield (Jun 30, 2018)

I have found meditation to be great. I feel more relaxation and focus and I am generally in a better mood.

It does take quite a bit of time to get up to speed with doing it and it feels like a waste of time sometimes because it is hard to directly connect it with the benefits you will get from doing it.


----------



## jameshicks (Sep 29, 2018)

Meditation helps a lot.


----------

